# WW III here we go!!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys happening right now!!! what are your thoughts??

https://www.foxnews.com/world/missi...aq-senior-military-source-says-iran-suspected


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No predictions but if I was Supreme Ruler of Earth, I'd turn Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan into a glass parking lot.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Slippy i cant agree with you more right now!! Everyone stay prepared


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A guy on Mark Levin who served there said they shoot missles off all the time. They just dont normally show movies on it made by Iraian TV and piped to our News Media. Its a giant propganda success..according to the caller. Designed to make folks think WW III has started. it sounded sorta plausible. Who knows? Think Trump is going to be pretty mad no matter what.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Use up the neutron bombs Pres Trump.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No predictions but if I was Supreme Ruler of Earth, I'd turn Iraq, Iran, Afghanistan into a glass parking lot.


How about we tell all three to fight it out amongst themselves and whoever wins gets it all and we'll leave them alone forever. Then when they're done we turn it all into a glass parking lot.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

from i heard its a legit attack on a us base in iraq


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

MikeyPrepper said:


> from i heard its a legit attack on a us base in iraq


Then we need to legit wear them out!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Or... we should show restraint and actually think about people... you know actual people.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Or... we should show restraint and actually think about people... you know actual people.


Like they think about people? All they understand is a FIST! On the noggin!!!

I don't want WWIII , if it happens I want the ********* vaporized first.

I am ready to meet my God


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Like they think about people? All they understand is a FIST! On the noggin!!!
> 
> I don't want WWIII , if it happens I want the ********* vaporized first.
> 
> I am ready to meet my God


What God do you intend on meeting?

I know your anger.

Radheads, ****, Jews, *******, crackers...all the same name for people... we are all people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Or... we should show restraint and actually think about people... you know actual people.


Excellent idea Ragnarok, these people want to kill us so I agree, lets think about that!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> What God do you intend on meeting?
> 
> I know your anger.
> 
> Radheads, ****, Jews, *******, crackers...all the same name for people... we are all people.


I'm NOT a Jimmy Carter. Hit them fist for fist but harder, THAT IS ALL THEY UNDERSTAND!!! Got that?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Excellent idea Ragnarok, these people want to kill us so I agree, lets think about that!


Slippy, thinking is more productive than doing most often than not..


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm NOT a Jimmy Carter. Hit them fist for fist but harder, THAT IS ALL THEY UNDERSTAND!!! Got that?


Just because your d..k is bigger doesn't mean people have to f..kin see it...

Are you happy Denton? I'm editing myself &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Ragnarok

I know we have disagreed in the past, but we still are what I would call "friends". You're part of the "forum family" of mine and I know you will take this as I try and write it...

I just don't understand your thinking about the islamists who want you and I dead? Respectfully, help me understand?

Thanks


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Ragnorak
> 
> I know we have disagreed in the past, but we still are what I would call "friends". You're part of the "forum family" of mine and I know you will take this as I try and write it...
> 
> ...


Give me a day to think it over to have a proper response for you.. anything else is rubbish at this point..I'm tired and maybe intoxicated.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Give me a day to think it over to have a proper response for you.. anything else is rubbish at this point..I'm tired and maybe intoxicated.


Let me help you: the ******** of this world fall into two categories, . . . the ones who want to kill you, . . . and the ones who finance the first group, . . . or dance in the streets of Minneapolis, Baltimore, and Columbus Ohio, . . . on days like 9/11.

You are NOT a ********, . . . so you either convert or die, . . . THAT IS THEIR LINE OF THINKING.

If you want to "pause and consider", . . . help yourself, . . . far as I'm concerned, . . . I'd like the privilege of digging the grave for the very last one of them, . . . world wide, . . . and would not shed one tear while doing it, . . . unless it was a tear of joy.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> What God do you intend on meeting?
> 
> I know your anger.
> 
> Radheads, ****, Jews, *******, crackers...all the same name for people... we are all people.


I'm sorry, I don't fall into the "all people are basically good" category.

I'm reminded of ISIS, the Jap soldiers who participated in the Rape of Nanking, or perhaps Nazi SS Death Camp soldiers gassing Jews.

Or Jeffery Dahmer. Or that Iranian General that was turned into pink mist just a few days ago.

I'm a peaceful man. I don't want to hurt living creatures, but some men I would have absolutely no problem looking them in the eyes as I sent a rifle bullet through their brain.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Just because your d..k is bigger doesn't mean people have to f..kin see it...
> 
> Are you happy Denton? I'm editing myself ��


You should have done that to begin with. Just because you can talk profanely doesn't mean others have to read it! (See what I did, there? I don't know how I do it. It's a gift, I guess! :vs_laugh

Now, to you rag knots who quoted a response with profanity in it, making my job more difficult while at work and having to use my phone of microscopic size...:vs_mad:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Your're a pervet


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Just because your d..k is bigger doesn't mean people have to f..kin see it...
> 
> Are you happy Denton? I'm editing myself ��


Where has your anger been over the thousands of deaths at the hands of the Iranians? Jews in South America, Marines in Beirut... their murderous behavior isn't new, so you've had a lot of reasons to be angry at them. Have you been? What will it take before you feel there is a reason to stop them? Must it hit home, first?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Where has your anger been over the thousands of deaths at the hands of the Iranians? Jews in South America, Marines in Beirut... their murderous behavior isn't new, so you've had a lot of reasons to be angry at them. Have you been? What will it take before you feel there is a reason to stop them? Must it hit home, first?


May the fleas of 100 thousand ouousand camels infest @ranstock asshole


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> May the fleas of 100 thousand ouousand camels infest @ranstock asshole


Nah. We just have a difference of opinion. Some folks are not seeing the whole picture because they've never been shown all the brush-strokes.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

There's such a thing as a just war, but _Jesus make us worthy_. Islam's clearly a threat to our homeland, which we have a God given right to defend.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> There's such a thing as a just war, but _Jesus make us worthy_. Islam's clearly a threat to our homeland, which we have a God given right to defend.


Sounds like you are suggesting another crusade.

OK. I'm down with that.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This is why I moved to the top of a f'kn mountain. People are oh hell I don't have the words for it that won't get me banned. Let's just say I'm real tired of the hate that's coming from all 4 corners. 
Have a good night, see you in the morning, stay safe.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> This is why I moved to the top of a f'kn mountain. People are oh hell I don't have the words for it that won't get me banned. Let's just say I'm real tired of the hate that's coming from all 4 corners.
> Have a good night, see you in the morning, stay safe.


If you are referring to my comment, let me explain.

I don't hate Muslims over there. They don't know any better. They've been raised in it. It is just as normal as our way of life is to ours. Problem is, Their way is disruptive and deadly to ours. Their way demands that they forcibly take over our way. It's their ideology. It isn't hate. It's a desire for survival.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tucker or Hannity last night received a text from an un-named senior military official. All 15 rockets MISSED THEIR TARGETS! Get that? They all missed! That is statistically highly unlikely. Could this be a deliberate act designed to placate the radicals in Iran but not start a war with us?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Slippy, thinking is more productive than doing most often than not..


And just how many more years do you wish to "think" about this? I have been on this planet for 60 years and I have yet to see anything but heartache and death come out of that miserable hell hole, the Middle East. I am kinda "thinking" it ain't going to change.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Chiefster is right. It was just a bluff to appease the ******* minions. Trump won't retaliate for nothing, IMHO. It was basically another failed missile test like NK.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Chiefster is right. It was just a bluff to appease the ******* minions. Trump won't retaliate for nothing, IMHO. It was basically another failed missile test like NK.


I tend to agree. The grand Towel head couldn't bank on Trumps reaction so they send a few errant missiles up and tell their people they slapped us in the face. Ouuccchhh! :vs_laugh: WWIII is over and the demonrats can now go back to doing what ever the hell it was they were doing. What was that again??? Ohhh yeah, that whole impeachment thing.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Chiefster is right. It was just a bluff to appease the ******* minions. Trump won't retaliate for nothing, IMHO. It was basically another failed missile test like NK.





Prepared One said:


> I tend to agree. The grand Towel head couldn't bank on Trumps reaction so they send a few errant missiles up and tell their people they slapped us in the face. Ouuccchhh! :vs_laugh: WWIII is over and the demonrats can now go back to doing what ever the hell it was they were doing. What was that again??? Ohhh yeah, that whole impeachment thing.


Not necessarily. 
They just said "one slap is not enough ".

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-base-Iraq-American-British-troops-based.html


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

I hear Wal Mart is upset because of all the Targets opening up in Iran.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> If you are referring to my comment, let me explain. ...


I'm referring to everything. 
People suck. 
I like animals. 
Especially dogs. 
:vs_smirk:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I hear Wal Mart is upset because of all the Targets opening up in Iran.


But do they have the confused gender shitters?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Trump's address....

*First thing out of his mouth*...while I'm President, Iran will not have nuclear weapons.

And then, if you harm any Americans....we will react.

I think you'd have to be deaf, dumb and blind not to realize...if you are one of the leaders of the bad guys, there is a constant cross-hair on your head 24/7/365. You cannot run, you cannot hide.

Then the question becomes....just how important is martyrdom and 72 virgins knowing Clint (Trump) Eastwood is in charge?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm referring to everything.
> People suck.
> I like animals.
> Especially dogs.
> :vs_smirk:


An entirely reasonable answer.
I am only around people when I have to be.
I'd much rather be home behind my perimeter wire with the Wife and animals.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Not necessarily.
> They just said "one slap is not enough ".
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-base-Iraq-American-British-troops-based.html


Anything is possible but I think that's all she wrote, for now. They can tell their people they struck a blow at the great satin and leave the door open for the possibility of more reprisals. I think, had they wanted to, and had they not feared the response, they could have mounted a more devastating attack. They weren't going to risk an attack on their soil. They are not prepared to go toe to toe and the time and place was not of their choosing.

My thought is their attack against the refineries in SA showed some capability, yet in this strike, they could only manage scorched sand and dead scorpions? No, I think this was a carefully chosen plan of action that allowed them to save face and not provoke a war they aren't ready to fight........yet.

Now they will go back to conducting business through their proxies as usual and developing their nuke program. They will continue to be a growing threat. They ain't done yet. In the end, we may still have to turn all that Middle East sand to glass.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One thing to keep in mind is...Ayatollah Khamenei is 80 years old and has/had cancer.

His successor may have a different take on world relations...or not.

There are 3 different ways that person comes to power:

Named in a will left by Khamenei

Decided on by a counsel of officials

Popular vote (the least likely)

The entire threat could change for the better or worse at any time.

One thing I'm hearing consistently from everyone is...the two that we recently vaporized were the second and third in control of creating terror and will be difficult to replace.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Anything is possible but I think that's all she wrote, for now. They can tell their people they struck a blow at the great satin and leave the door open for the possibility of more reprisals. I think, had they wanted to, and had they not feared the response, they could have mounted a more devastating attack. They weren't going to risk an attack on their soil. They are not prepared to go toe to toe and the time and place was not of their choosing.
> 
> My thought is their attack against the refineries in SA showed some capability, yet in this strike, they could only manage scorched sand and dead scorpions? No, I think this was a carefully chosen plan of action that allowed them to save face and not provoke a war they aren't ready to fight........yet.
> 
> Now they will go back to conducting business through their proxies as usual and developing their nuke program. They will continue to be a growing threat. They ain't done yet. In the end, we may still have to turn all that Middle East sand to glass.


 You could be right, especially your last paragraph. The proxy militia in Iraq is pressuring Iraqi soldiers to take revenge for their commander that was killed. We'll see.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> ...
> Now they will go back to conducting business through their proxies as usual and developing their nuke program. They will continue to be a growing threat. They ain't done yet. In the end, we may still have to turn all that Middle East sand to glass.


You called it. Reports are just now coming in of a second attack in Baghdad. Two rockets were launched and landed in the green zone. Here we go again. SMH.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> I'm referring to everything.
> People suck.
> I like animals.
> Especially dogs.
> :vs_smirk:


Yet God so loved the world that He gave His only Son....people are of greatest value to God.

And Christianity's always had those anointed who went out to share the Gospel, share food and medicine and culture. how many? Many countless? These souls were martyred for Christ. This only produces more Christians, because no one will die for a lie. Praise God.

Yet it's very good to defend what's ours. You know that, right? You're just funning here....

But defending ours: it's necessary. God wants it. We have a responsibility to protect what's ours; what's been handed down to us through the blood of martyrs and by grace.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is still pretty 'vanilla' for me. For a cadre' of ************* to make the leap from flying carpets to biplanes seems implausible to me. Besides, I think even the Royal Navy could spot some stripped down, tactical Sopwith Camels touching down at least a dozen times for fuel getting to the Saharan dunes. Hey, we should get that guy T.E. Lawrence! I hear he's great with ******** and camels. And MountainGirl can get him some nice scarves, he wears them all the time...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> This is still pretty 'vanilla' for me. For a cadre' of ************* to make the leap from flying carpets to biplanes seems implausible to me. Besides, I think even the Royal Navy could spot some stripped down, tactical Sopwith Camels touching down at least a dozen times for fuel getting to the Saharan dunes. Hey, we should get that guy T.E. Lawrence! I hear he's great with ******** and camels. And MountainGirl can get him some nice scarves, he wears them all the time...


Jinx! We posted at the same time. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> Yet God so loved the world that He gave His only Son....people are of greatest value to God.
> 
> And Christianity's always had those anointed who went out to share the Gospel, share food and medicine and culture. how many? Many countless? These souls were martyred for Christ. This only produces more Christians, because no one will die for a lie. Praise God.
> 
> ...


Opinions vary, thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I am still amazed that anyone thinks Iran will be the Arch rival in the world to us. Iraq kept them at bay for generations. We rolled through Iraq in the fastest mass movement of troops and forces in history....and only because We did something Monumentally ignorant and idiotic, such as disbanning the Iraqi Military, instead of employing it. did we move into the morass of the next 10 years.

Iran is not a global competition to us, and the Financial ruin of a world war III would send every country into a recession that would take a hundred plus years to recover from. Nobody, including Russia or China, is ready for a global recession/depression or ready to conquer the whole of the world to then be Global leader of a starving planet that can't sustain itself, because we have forgotten how too.

Power has shifted from the overt King/Emperor to the covert wealthy corporate model, Why be a Macbeth, when you can be a Mac, or better yet, be a steve Jobs.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I am still amazed that anyone thinks Iran will be the Arch rival in the world to us. Iraq kept them at bay for generations. We rolled through Iraq in the fastest mass movement of troops and forces in history....and only because We did something Monumentally ignorant and idiotic, such as disbanning the Iraqi Military, instead of employing it. did we move into the morass of the next 10 years.
> 
> Iran is not a global competition to us, and the Financial ruin of a world war III would send every country into a recession that would take a hundred plus years to recover from. Nobody, including Russia or China, is ready for a global recession/depression or ready to conquer the whole of the world to then be Global leader of a starving planet that can't sustain itself, because we have forgotten how too.
> 
> Power has shifted from the overt King/Emperor to the covert wealthy corporate model, Why be a Macbeth, when you can be a Mac, or better yet, be a steve Jobs.


In what manner do you see the global spread of Islam affecting this power shift?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Local control via population expansion, influence from threat of unrest and general timidity and fear of the left of opposing anyone as resolute and devout as Islam and instead embracing of Neville Chamberlains approach to opposing it. 


As always, the left will always be Islams greatest army, they will trample our rights in order to not be thought an anti-islam group....and they can remain..."A religion of Peace"


Do not confuse what is used to control populations with how power is achieved or used. Two greatest things used to control populations are Fear and Hatred. Hatred is most favored, because Hatred begets action, while fear must be compulsory or enacted through another threat or action....


Islam masters both Fear and Hatred. The Liberal left embraces hatred as a matter of setting themselves above others and Islamist use liberals fear of being aligned with us out of political normals that would naturally ally us, to get them to embrace the hatred they have for our differences to do something tht is naturally self defeating. Such as aligning with a group that outlaws sexuality, homosexuality, and freedom of expression to instead fight a freedom loving, individual responsibility loving group.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Local control via population expansion, influence from threat of unrest and general timidity and fear of the left of opposing anyone as resolute and devout as Islam and instead embracing of Neville Chamberlains approach to opposing it.
> 
> As always, the left will always be Islams greatest army, they will trample our rights in order to not be thought an anti-islam group....and they can remain..."A religion of Peace"
> 
> ...


A covert wealthy corporate model surrounded by a left/muslim population is an interesting environment to consider. In the end, which controls? I see no option of shared power, here.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Think of Left and Islam as simply being a useful face to point towards people. The most powerful are those who know how to use something, but also aren't subject to it themselves. Actors and wealthy screaming Carbon foot print, while flying in their jets. Saudi Billionaires, who aren't worried that Allah sees them.

Power is not as it was, which could be captured, horded, and held openly, like Rome, Greece....it is now, digital, and expressed through thought control and influence. Its the time of Aristotle again, but world wide and instant. Real power is in the manipulation of masses. People are fickle, but if you know how to use power, you can get people to kill each other for you...and with that....comes more power


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

C'mon stop with all this god/religion bs. It's simple right and wrong and we all know darn well how it works.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> C'mon stop with all this god/religion bs. It's simple right and wrong and we all know darn well how it works.


Where do you think you get your sense of morality? Had you been born in a Muslim country, your sense of morality would be different.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

People forget how it was to be a child. To have a mind that was so open for molding and forming...how much fear could be imagined and how hard others worked to use that fear.... santa clause....the boogeyman.... falling off the planet into space....flat earth, Odin, Zeus....

We know more than ever before.....so now we make up new things to fear....but in the end....its the same fear. Insignificance.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Think of Left and Islam as simply being a useful face to point towards people. The most powerful are those who know how to use something, but also aren't subject to it themselves. Actors and wealthy screaming Carbon foot print, while flying in their jets. Saudi Billionaires, who aren't worried that Allah sees them.
> 
> Power is not as it was, which could be captured, horded, and held openly, like Rome, Greece....it is now, digital, and expressed through thought control and influence. Its the time of Aristotle again, but world wide and instant. Real power is in the manipulation of masses. People are fickle, but if you know how to use power, you can get people to kill each other for you...and with that....comes more power


Right. I guess my earlier question held the premise that the corporate powers would be business-right at the helm - but perhaps that wasn't a valid assumption. Even though there is a lot of virtue signaling going on - it's still just signaling. Bottom line always rules.

So, perhaps the two are not incompatible after all. Maybe the one-world environment will be controlled by large Muslim-run corporations, with all the requisite bottom-line mindset behind a veiled face. Well, not veiled.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Opinions vary, thanks for sharing yours.


Thanks MountainGirl, that was kind of you. But if what I'm saying is only my opinion, to hell with it. When it comes to the really important stuff I'm not interested in opinions. I want truth.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We have a lot to be grateful for. God bless Pres Trump and his family.






Thank you Mr Trump. Nerdy little Nancy Pelosi and the rest of you stupid minions that want to destroy us: this is America, not you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The victory is His.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> People forget how it was to be a child. To have a mind that was so open for molding and forming...how much fear could be imagined and how hard others worked to use that fear.... santa clause....the boogeyman.... falling off the planet into space....flat earth, Odin, Zeus....
> 
> We know more than ever before.....so now we make up new things to fear....but in the end....its the same fear. Insignificance.


My fear of insignificance is insignificant; always has been.

How about you?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think we all fear certain things. A mother fighting to the death for her child...is it Love of Child...or desire to see something grow that came from her? What is more ruinous to man than his reputation or legacy of works.

My deeds are done. They passed by without much more than a nod of the head. Each of my kids are now their own souls to care for. I have been and always will be obscure, but during that obscurity, I have gotten men to kill for me, and I learned that obscurity itself was an assett and a power. It is my strength as well for in remaining obscure, I remain independent and resourceful. What lives longer than any living thing or can last longer than any constructed marvel? An Idea.....and I've planted those in places both far and near. It wasn't my idea....instead I'm one of the obscure that keeps this idea renewed, nourished, and fertile.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know about all this philosophical shit. My brother and I usually save that till the end of the bottle after we have figured out how to fix the worlds problems. However, I believe two things to be true. @Old SF Guy is right in that man should fear insignificance, for In the grand scheme of the universe, he is insignificant, and in the end no one will ever know that man existed at all.

Courtesy of Jack Danial's Black. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd rather to just putter around in blue jeans with a jackknife. It comes from watching children play "King if the Hill."

So here's the reasoning. A kid makes it to the top of the hill. It's the smallest piece of real estate. There is no sleeping or turning his back to one-time friends. His prowess is now is simply to survive against everyone.

I was reading a chapter on wild lions. We've all seen the big muscular ones with the regal manes and a roar that rattles all the peons. I was surprised to find out about their life expectancy--only about one-third of all the other minor lions. The stress of hanging onto their territory and constant mating to breed to insure prowess generates a nervous wreck.

I've also met folks who are the neighborhood saloon tough guy. Even at three in the afternoon the guy nervously paces his territory. I'm not even sure these types even enjoy the beers. I remember a line that Mr. Spock said on "Star Trek." He said he liked being the second in command--it had almost all the benefits offered to the captain and he was much less the target.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know about all this philosophical shit. My brother and I usually save that till the end of the bottle after we have figured out how to fix the worlds problems. However, I believe two things to be true. @Old SF Guy is right in that man should fear insignificance, for In the grand scheme of the universe, he is insignificant, and in the end no one will ever know that man existed at all.
> 
> Courtesy of Jack Danial's Black. :tango_face_grin:


Well at 4:55am (my post) and 6:30 am (your post) we are some deep thinkers at o dark 30 in the damn morning ain't we? My excuse was, I was just waking up for the day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well at 4:55am (my post) and 6:30 am (your post) we are some deep thinkers at o dark 30 in the damn morning ain't we? My excuse was, I was just waking up for the day.


Ohhh, I was just getting up myself actually. But, I still remember some of that bottom of the bottle thinking. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Not sure where to post this, *it is about the Virginia Gun Grab revolt.*

*Former SEAL: Stay Away from Jan. 20th Richmond Rally*

Source: Headlines With A Voice (Most Reputable)

3 Minute Video: 




Be sure to read these notes: https://www.americanpartisan.org/2020/01/richmond-the-mother-of-all-buffalo-jumps/


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know about all this philosophical shit. My brother and I usually save that till the end of the bottle after we have figured out how to fix the worlds problems. However, I believe two things to be true. @Old SF Guy is right in that man should fear insignificance, for In the grand scheme of the universe, he is insignificant, and in the end no one will ever know that man existed at all.
> 
> Courtesy of Jack Danial's Black. :tango_face_grin:


 Why should being insignificant in the grand scheme of things - be something to be feared?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> Not sure where to post this, *it is about the Virginia Gun Grab revolt.*
> 
> *Former SEAL: Stay Away from Jan. 20th Richmond Rally*
> 
> ...


There's a thread titled "Virginia: what's YOUR plan?". Maybe Denton or someone can move it over for you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Why should being insignificant in the grand scheme of things - be something to be feared?


I don't fear it, but I think in general man does.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I don't fear it, but I think in general man does.


That was OSFG's premise; as you agreed with him I was wondering if maybe you knew why we should.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> That was OSFG's premise; as you agreed with him I was wondering if maybe you knew why we should.


It's because we are rationing creatures. We try to rationalize because we can not think much beyond ourselves. Forever is too long so we mark time a certain way. The universe is so vast so we try to create various levels of comparative modeling to understand. The why of why we are here are answered either in religious terms that man shouldn't question....or in scientific terms that man shouldn't question either.

The long and short answer are always much of the same thing..... I'm in it for me...and whats for me when its all over with...

we can wrap pretty bows on it and call it selfless giving, but aren't we doing it because we told ourselves God wants us to give unto others and therefore we are only doing whats in our long term best interests.... Sorry, it all gets a bit circular and makes me dizzy....I'mma step off this merry-go-round for a bit....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> You should have done that to begin with. Just because you can talk profanely doesn't mean others have to read it! (See what I did, there? I don't know how I do it. It's a gift, I guess! :vs_laugh
> 
> Now, to you rag knots who quoted a response with profanity in it, making my job more difficult while at work and having to use my phone of microscopic size...:vs_mad:


You are right. I apologize for the word choices.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Where has your anger been over the thousands of deaths at the hands of the Iranians? Jews in South America, Marines in Beirut... their murderous behavior isn't new, so you've had a lot of reasons to be angry at them. Have you been? What will it take before you feel there is a reason to stop them? Must it hit home, first?


You are right. At some point anyone needs to defend themselves against an aggressor. I just don't think fighting a conventional war is the right move.

There is more to the story than Iranians just wanting to kill Americans in Beirut and Jews in South America.

We are in the Middle East for strategic reasons to be in a higher position of power than our more dangerous enemies. We are not there to help them..we are there to help us.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @Ragnarok
> 
> I know we have disagreed in the past, but we still are what I would call "friends". You're part of the "forum family" of mine and I know you will take this as I try and write it...
> 
> ...


Can you reform your question for me? What exactly are you wondering about my mentality towards a potential war with Iran?

I believe war should be a last resort choice.
I value all human life regardless of religion, creed or race.
If you hurt other people you deserve justice.
Sometimes justice means death.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will fight the middle east. Put any name on it you wish you will fight them. How and where you fight them is what you need to figure out. But you have no choice you will fight them of just surrender.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> We are not there to help them..we are there to help us.


Okay, I get that. But let's flip the coin, sort of tit for tat.

What do you think foreigners do when they approach Americans or American companies? For example, except for some airlines comprised of Russian transports, most of the passenger planes that fly in the world are American. Don't you think that the world is helped by our inventions and open markets?

Not to be too maudlin here, most of the enemy deaths in the world ended up that way due to American firearms. And our boys came home...


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, I get that. But let's flip the coin, sort of tit for tat.
> 
> What do you think foreigners do when they approach Americans or American companies? For example, except for some airlines comprised of Russian transports, most of the passenger planes that fly in the world are American. Don't you think that the world is helped by our inventions and open markets?
> 
> Not to be too maudlin here, most of the enemy deaths in the world ended up that way due to American firearms. And our boys came home...


They invented the wheel.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Can you reform your question for me? What exactly are you wondering about my mentality towards a potential war with Iran?
> 
> I believe war should be a last resort choice.
> I value all human life regardless of religion, creed or race.
> ...


If the threat of War is diminished, then so to is the fear of it. It takes the belief in ones convictions to wage it in order to maintain its efficacy.

Surely, surely, if you say waging war is the last option....then how many options prior to that will it take? Most certainly others will always say you have other options you can employ...in fact surrender is an option too.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> They invented the wheel.


That doesn't count....They were polish and where trying to make an outhouse seat cutout...thats all


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> It's because we are rationing creatures. We try to rationalize because we can not think much beyond ourselves. Forever is too long so we mark time a certain way. The universe is so vast so we try to create various levels of comparative modeling to understand. The why of why we are here are answered either in religious terms that man shouldn't question....or in scientific terms that man shouldn't question either.
> 
> The long and short answer are always much of the same thing..... I'm in it for me...and whats for me when its all over with...


I agree with that...and it's not as 'selfish' as it sounds. In an earlier post you said: _A mother fighting to the death for her child...is it Love of Child...or desire to see something grow that came from her? What is more ruinous to man than his reputation or legacy of works.

_Deep in our genetics is specie survival coding. We jump without thinking into a river to save a kid - whether or not it's our own progeny, whether or not we want our reputation or legacy to reflect heroic action. Humans instinctually will try and save humans; we jump because that is what we do.

As far as how this relates to fearing insignificance... I still don't see the connection - unless you're saying that as rationing creatures, included along with organizing our universe into something more manageable - we also cant handle being insignificant, so questioning the 'why are we here' is meant to answer that...to somehow give us a 'significance' to cling to, to end the fear of not having it.



> we can wrap pretty bows on it and call it selfless giving, but aren't we doing it because we told ourselves God wants us to give unto others and therefore we are only doing whats in our long term best interests....


That may be for some. I don't pretend to know what God wants.



> Sorry, it all gets a bit circular and makes me dizzy....I'mma step off this merry-go-round for a bit....


Enjoy your rest. Reply or not as you wish, in your own time. All good. :vs_wave:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> If the threat of War is diminished, then so to is the fear of it. It takes the belief in ones convictions to wage it in order to maintain its efficacy.
> 
> Surely, surely, if you say waging war is the last option....then how many options prior to that will it take? Most certainly others will always say you have other options you can employ...in fact surrender is an option too.


Why do you think we are in the Middle East? Do you agree with the validity of our operations in the Middle East?

People are not perfect..Even we make mistakes.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> That doesn't count....They were polish and where trying to make an outhouse seat cutout...thats all


Lmao never heard that before.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Why do you think we are in the Middle East? Do you agree with the validity of our operations in the Middle East?
> 
> People are not perfect..Even we make mistakes.


We have been in the middle east since the time of Rome and Christ and even before with the silk roads. The value of the middle east was diminished with the modern modes of transport, but found not only a financial resurgence with Oil profits, but with a zealotry and modern tactic to the spread of radicalization.

We, the US, are there for many reasons, mainly to ensure our equities are sustained and increased. All governments are corrupt, many people are too,

What I know is that the heart and soul of this country is the belief that we as humans should not be owned, bow to other men/women, or accept forced beliefs. Whether my government has that in mind as they broker deals abroad, I doubt. But I know that it is in the heart of America, so therefore it cannot be excluded from what we "Give" to the middle east. I still see more of them trying to come here than US wanting to go there.....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Can you reform your question for me? What exactly are you wondering about my mentality towards a potential war with Iran?
> 
> I believe war should be a last resort choice.
> I value all human life regardless of religion, creed or race.
> ...


For me there's more to it.

*I believe war should be a last resort choice.*
​By "war" I mean the killing of a large amount of people, both civilian and combatant. It's a last resort choice only when it becomes the last option for our own survival, i.e., we are under attack, they are trying to kill us. And when it comes to that point, the killing should be done quickly and thoroughly, without hatred, anger or celebration. No appeasements for threatening, or wanting them to do/be what we want them to do/be. Prior to their attacking, if their capabilities to end us grow in proportion to their threats, they and their capabilities should be eliminated, completely and without remainder, hesitation or regret.

*I value all human life regardless of religion, creed or race.*
So do I. Right up to the point of being attacked, or when it's clear their _raison d'etre_ is to end ours and they have the means to do it.

*If you hurt other people you deserve justice.
Sometimes justice means death.
*​No argument there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> For me there's more to it.
> 
> *I believe war should be a last resort choice.*
> ​By "war" I mean the killing of a large amount of people, both civilian and combatant. It's a last resort choice only when it becomes the last option for our own survival, i.e., we are under attack, they are trying to kill us. And when it comes to that point, the killing should be done quickly and thoroughly, without hatred, anger or celebration. No appeasements for threatening, or wanting them to do/be what we want them to do/be. Prior to their attacking, if their capabilities to end us grow in proportion to their threats, they and their capabilities should be eliminated, completely and without remainder, hesitation or regret.
> ...


War is a time to make peace seem more appealing to each side.
Do not confuse an enemies inability to wage war with for their unwillingness to wage war against you Sometimes "live to play another day" means just that.

Human life equals 1 used soul, condition unknown, no deposit, no refund.I don't mind popping soda bottles, as long as they aren't mine.

You find a safe way to coexist with a group that just want you dead and show me how its done successfully (i.e. your not dead or a slave to them) then I'll
'' look for an alternative path to topping my tobacco.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> War is a time to make peace seem more appealing to each side.
> Do not confuse an enemies inability to wage war with for their unwillingness to wage war against you Sometimes "live to play another day" means just that.
> 
> Human life equals 1 used soul, condition unknown, no deposit, no refund.I don't mind popping soda bottles, as long as they aren't mine.
> ...


In my schema - there is no 'other side' left to require making peace with.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> You are right. At some point anyone needs to defend themselves against an aggressor. I just don't think fighting a conventional war is the right move.
> 
> There is more to the story than Iranians just wanting to kill Americans in Beirut and Jews in South America.
> 
> We are in the Middle East for strategic reasons to be in a higher position of power than our more dangerous enemies. We are not there to help them..we are there to help us.


They bombed the Marine Barracks because they saw us in their way of slaughtering the Christians and turning Lebanon into another Muslim nation.
They went to South America to kill Jews because they were Jews.
They support the Houthis they are promoting Shi'ite control in that country. That'll be a thorn in Saudi Arabia's butt.

Remember, we are the Great Satan and Israel is the Little Satan. We are the Great Satan because we can make Iran disappear. Israel is the Little Satan because it is the Jewish state.
The Shi'ite belief, the one that motivates the Guardian Council, is that an Iranian-created state of chaos while attacking Israel will bring back the 12th Imam.

There's a reason why Iran is feverishly working on nuclear warheads and delivery systems. If they get the complete system, you are going to find that this world is a very small and dangerous place, and the danger won't be from "conventional" war.

Now, back to the death of Soleimani. Soleimani was a terrorist of a terrorist state. He was a terrorist who stepped foot on the battlefield. He was a legitimate target, just as much as our troops that he was targeting. That he was a high-ranking terrorist makes it even better. It sent a clear message to the terrorist state. The rules have changed. The Establishment is no longer in the White House. Kill us and we'll kill you back harder.
The old way only got us dead and made the enemy feel emboldened. Think out of the Establishment box.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> That was OSFG's premise; as you agreed with him I was wondering if maybe you knew why we should.


I don't know that I can expand on OSFG's response. (It's early and I need coffee) But, I think it's because man in general likes to think he counts for something, he wants to leave his mark. Most of us, unless we impact history in a significant way, will be little remembered upon our death and completely forgotten in at most a generation. Man doesn't like to contemplate that his time here is brief and when he is gone there will be millions more after him (Maybe) rendering him as insignificant as the millions that went before him.

So, we build monuments, we have tombstones and grave markers, we pass along our money and possessions,our thoughts and beliefs, etc. thinking that we will somehow live on. And, as OSFG suggested, we try to pay it forward all in an attempt to live on. We pray, we build churches and worship, we do our good deeds so that we may live on through those deeds, if not here then in the afterlife. We are a self serving lot. Part of our survival instincts I suppose, but one day, the cosmos in all it's vastness and power, will swat us like the dust that we are and no one will ever know we were actually here in the first place.

How's that for some convoluted and twisted thinking so early in the morning? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> Can you reform your question for me? What exactly are you wondering about my mentality towards a potential war with Iran?
> 
> I believe war should be a last resort choice.
> I value all human life regardless of religion, creed or race.
> ...


Let me try and give the big picture answer;

There is a large faction in the US Govt that want to save the muslime people. There are many possible reasons, none of them matter in this discussion.

Its like trying to keep a wild rabid pissed off mountain lion that wants you dead, as a pet. You try and be nice and attempt to scratch it behind the ears and build it a school in the shit-hole where it lives and the rabid savage tries to bite you. You defend yourself with a stick and it retreats, hissing and spitting into the corner. As soon as you turn your head it will attempt to kill you.

The only thing to do at this point is to kill it and go home.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> We have been in the middle east since the time of Rome and Christ and even before with the silk roads. The value of the middle east was diminished with the modern modes of transport, but found not only a financial resurgence with Oil profits, but with a zealotry and modern tactic to the spread of radicalization.
> 
> We, the US, are there for many reasons, mainly to ensure our equities are sustained and increased. All governments are corrupt, many people are too,
> 
> What I know is that the heart and soul of this country is the belief that we as humans should not be owned, bow to other men/women, or accept forced beliefs. Whether my government has that in mind as they broker deals abroad, I doubt. But I know that it is in the heart of America, so therefore it cannot be excluded from what we "Give" to the middle east. I still see more of them trying to come here than US wanting to go there.....


Yet we are trying to force our form of government on them are we not?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Let me try and give the big picture answer;
> 
> There is a large faction in the US Govt that want to save the muslime people. There are many possible reasons, none of them matter in this discussion.
> 
> ...


I do not see Muslim people all grouped together as something bad. A theocracy is bad.

The idea that theocracy is the best way should be crushed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> I do not see Muslim people all grouped together as something bad. A theocracy is bad. The idea that theocracy is the best way should be crushed.


I'm not a big fan of having them "spread out." That idea didn't work for General Custer, and I doubt it would work for us, either.

I'm pretty good here, but when the rags start putting Kevlar on camels, I think we should all buy some spare ammunition...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Let me try and give the big picture answer;
> 
> There is a large faction in the US Govt that want to save the muslime people. There are many possible reasons, none of them matter in this discussion.
> 
> ...


wanna research, something I saw said the Marines were actually started, just to fight the muzzies?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> I do not see Muslim people all grouped together as something bad. A theocracy is bad.
> 
> The idea that theocracy is the best way should be crushed.


Me either, but you don't see large groups of Mormons, or even devil worshippers out stating that "all must convert or die", and that any lie told to an infidel is ok, and to kill infidels is the way to heaven. 
Until all the sympothosizing and supporting mosques and cells turn against the killers, their support is there.
I say its not a religion, its a disease.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We have been in WW3 for many years now . It is called terrorism . The middle east declared war on the rest of the world.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> I do not see Muslim people all grouped together as something bad. A theocracy is bad.
> 
> The idea that theocracy is the best way should be crushed.


Remember our earlier lessons, @Ragnarok

islam, a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of 2 groups. Group 1 wants to kill or enslave any non-islamist as per the instructions in their book of how to be a good islamist, called the koran. Group 2 funds Group 1. Some in Group 2 may not necessarily have the stones to kill or enslave the infidel but through their day to day work, they give to the cause and those funds are sent to those in Group 2 that have the desire to do as they are called.

Once that fact of islam is accepted, it becomes easier to understand.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Yet we are trying to force our form of government on them are we not?


That, I don't know. 
Who could know what the real intention of any government is? Not me.
But my personal thinking is this:

*IF* everyone in the world adopted our form of gov - and by that I mean the Constitution - wouldn't that be nice!!
Not gonna happen though. So what's the next best option? Whatever form will give their people the most personal freedoms, and least oppressive rulers/system. At the core of it - and what makes America the greatest country - is that it's set up to let us be as free as possible. Yes, we need to fight on many fronts to keep it that way, but 'America' is a good idea. The kind of 'idea' that @OSFG refers to, and I think nourishes. Life. Liberty.
After that - if any government or it's ideology survives/thrives on fear and oppression - fine, whatever, we'll leave you to it - but don't even think about bringing it here.

I see a lot of hatred towards Muslims on this site, and I don't like 'hatred' in any form. 
That said... it isn't the Christians, Jews, Buddhists, Hindus, Sikhs, Shinto, Zoroastrians, New-Agers, Druids... that have embedded 'convert or die' in their modern beliefs and actions. Islam is a 'religion of peace'? Sure, as long as you follow the Koran, and you're not female. Or gay. Or critical of Mohammed. Or free.

Again, my personal opinion only. 
People can do and believe in whatever works for them. 
But dont shove it here, on us. We will end you.

/rant



Slippy said:


> islam, a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of 2 groups. Group 1 wants to kill or enslave any non-islamist as per the instructions in their book of how to be a good islamist, called the koran. Group 2 funds Group 1. Some in Group 2 may not necessarily have the stones to kill or enslave the infidel but through their day to day work, they give to the cause and those funds are sent to those in Group 2 that have the desire to do as they are called.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> wanna research, something I saw said the Marines were actually started, just to fight the muzzies?


Correct Deebs. I'll post a more in depth summary of Thomas Jefferson, The Barbary Pirates (islamists) and the "Shores of Tripoli"...

Another motto of the Marine Corps could be; The US Marines; Been Killing Islamists Since 1775!"


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> That, I don't know.
> Who could know what the real intention of any government is? Not me.
> But my personal thinking is this:
> 
> ...


A representative Republic doesn't fit any culture in the Middle East. Maybe in the future but right now in time it does not.

I do not believe it is the right time to engage in conventional warfare with Iran. If we are attacked again we should respond measurably with force. If they continue then we should destroy their entire military and eliminate their leaders. Once all options are off the table then war is necessary.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> ...
> islam, a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of 2 groups. Group 1 wants to kill or enslave any non-islamist as per the instructions in their book of how to be a good islamist, called the koran. Group 2 funds Group 1. Some in Group 2 may not necessarily have the stones to kill or enslave the infidel but through their day to day work, they give to the cause and those funds are sent to those in Group 2 that have the desire to do as they are called.
> ....


Right, and I'm going to add that to my post.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> A representative Republic doesn't fit any culture in the Middle East. Maybe in the future but right now in time it does not.
> 
> I do not believe it is the right time to engage in conventional warfare with Iran. If we are attacked again we should respond measurably with force. If they continue then we should destroy their entire military and eliminate their leaders. Once all options are off the table then war is necessary.


We'll need to disagree on this one. 
If it was only military and leaders that want us to 'convert or die' - your idea might be a good one. 
Sadly though, it's not.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Remember our earlier lessons, @Ragnarok
> 
> islam, a geo-political ideology of world domination made up of 2 groups. Group 1 wants to kill or enslave any non-islamist as per the instructions in their book of how to be a good islamist, called the koran. Group 2 funds Group 1. Some in Group 2 may not necessarily have the stones to kill or enslave the infidel but through their day to day work, they give to the cause and those funds are sent to those in Group 2 that have the desire to do as they are called.
> 
> Once that fact of islam is accepted, it becomes easier to understand.


You are getting sleepy... very very sleepy.

:vs_smirk:

I'm not drinking anyone's koolaid Slippy. Don't worry about me. I know what time it is.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> We'll need to disagree on this one.
> If it was only military and leaders that want us to 'convert or die' - your idea might be a good one.
> Sadly though, it's not.


Re-education. :devil:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm just glad we can openly debate this here, without fear, and without butthurt feelings.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Deebo said:


> I'm just glad we can openly debate this here, without fear, and without butthurt feelings.


Yes, we can. 
Unless @Denton is around. He's the king of butthurt.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

No, I think Lancestar was the king of butthurt. literally..
But @Denton is a damn pain in the neck. (actually I like them both, But would have beers or chill with Denton, Lancestar, no he was physcho)


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Deebo said:


> No, I think Lancestar was the king of butthurt. literally..
> But @*Denton* is a damn pain in the neck. (actually I like them both, But would have beers or chill with Denton, Lancestar, no he was physcho)


Never knew Lancestar - and I only say that about Denton cause he didn't like my idea of a global EMP. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Yes, we can. Unless @Denton is around. He's the king of butthurt.:vs_smirk:


Ya' know, I've changed my mind (a bit) on Denton. For a long time I felt it was his job to monitor my posts, and mine alone. But I do cling to one facet when entering posts. I just tell the truth, be that my age, my job or life in a MC.

I think people will forgive you faster for being an a-hole than they will for being a liar. Besides, the true crooked path I walked was almost 50 years ago, so the statute of limitations must have passed by now!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Denton is a gem.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you commit to war, be sure that when it's over the enemy has no taste for it for generations to come. Paraphrased quote from William Tecumseh Sherman. He was right.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Deebo said:


> @*Denton* is a gem.


Like a chunk of coal...under really high pressure.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am also a huge fan of the Latin phrase "Si Vis Pacem, Parabellum". Pronounced (See Wees Paka, Parabellah) .If you want peace, prepare for war. It's what the well prepared and wise have already done.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Ragnarök said:


> A representative Republic doesn't fit any culture in the Middle East. Maybe in the future but right now in time it does not.
> 
> I do not believe it is the right time to engage in conventional warfare with Iran. If we are attacked again we should respond measurably with force. If they continue then we should destroy their entire military and eliminate their leaders. Once all options are off the table then war is necessary.


A representative republic is very foreign to them, as is any belief where there is not an enlightened leader or group of leaders who know better. What we do is multi faceted. We interact so that they can see us for who we are....people who think each life is special, until it forfeits that right by trying to take one of ours. Where we teach them about personal involvement, accountably, and to question your government.

I have been around these statesmen Nation building folks. They are as fake and full of shit as any cleric preaching whahabiism. But that statesman...ain't an American, theys just politicians, and a politician just want power and control....and that looks just like the zealous leadership they got now.


----------

